# New 23 Haynie Cat



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

My new cat arrived and is getting rigged at Chris's Marine.


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Good looking rig. Like the colors


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

How long was your wait from the time you ordered until you seen it arrived for rigging?


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

About four months. Ordered it at the end of March.


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

sweet!
mine is going in the mold aug 5th


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Got my 24 ordered. How are you rigging? Keep the pics and thread going!


----------



## MattEwing (Jun 7, 2013)

cab said:


> Got my 24 ordered. How are you rigging? Keep the pics and thread going!


X2 except 23 also. 2 weeks down 14 to go.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Raymarine E7d chart plotter, Mercury Vessel View gauge, Fusion stereo with XM Sirus sat radio, VHF radio, 8ft Blade power pole, blue interior led lights and blue exterior lighting. I went with the wide gunnels for added comfort when wade fishing. Posting a picture of the gunnels.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just FYI if by blue exterior lighting you mean underwater and you fish mainly stained water and not clear water you may want to go with green as they penetrate better in murky. Sweet ride.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

What power? Why the wider gunnels?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

cab said:


> What power? Why the wider gunnels?


Those wide gunnels will be nice sliding in and out of when wading.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

X3 our 23cat should be ready in 4 -5 weeks. Got the wide gunnels as well- nice for sitting/standing on, plus storage for poles etc underneath them. Thinking Simrad NSS7with sonichub, 8ft blade and Ipilot, 19inch Riser, 225 Pro xs and bedlined aluminium work.


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

FishAfrica said:


> X3 our 23cat should be ready in 4 -5 weeks. Got the wide gunnels as well- nice for sitting/standing on, plus storage for poles etc underneath them. Thinking Simrad NSS7with sonichub, 8ft blade and Ipilot, 19inch Riser, 225 Pro xs and _*bedlined aluminium work.*_


I ordered mine with the black anodized trailer I-beams from coastline. Price was about $2500 cheaper than the bed liner coated. May be something to ask them about if intrested


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh I meant the aluminium work on the boat, but that anodized trailer sounds good. I wonder what it costs? Jacob at Chris' marine might be getting his 300th phone call from me Monday!!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

FishAfrica said:


> Oh I meant the aluminium work on the boat, but that anodized trailer sounds good. I wonder what it costs? Jacob at Chris' marine might be getting his 300th phone call from me Monday!!


HAHA between you and me it's 600. LOL


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Mercury 250 Pro XS. The wide gunnels are nice to sit on the sides to put waders on and off. It also helps when we get a little older to get in and out of the boat. I just have a seat and swing my legs over. Not as comfortable with the standard gunnels when you try to sit on the sides to get in and out. Plus you can walk all around the entire boat slightly elevated while site casting. It's also a great place to sit and have a beer!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

FishAfrica said:


> Oh I meant the aluminium work on the boat, but that anodized trailer sounds good. I wonder what it costs? Jacob at Chris' marine might be getting his 300th phone call from me Monday!!


My bad ....should have metioned that I did the black trailer "as well as" the bed liner on the alum work on the trailer. On my 21ft it was only about 500 more.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

boltmaster said:


> My bad ....should have metioned that I did the black trailer "as well as" the bed liner on the alum work on the trailer. On my 21ft it was only about 500 more.


That's a great idea. I should have ordered that on my trailer. It would have looked great with the black on try hull.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

boltmaster said:


> My bad ....should have metioned that I did the black trailer "as well as" the bed liner on the alum work on the trailer. On my 21ft it was only about 500 more.


That's a great idea. I should have ordered that on my trailer. It would have looked great with the black on my hull. (Typo)


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

I have not considered the wide gunnels. Getting 17 inch riser, small console with cooler seat, rhino lined aluminum. The engine choice us giving me fits. I thought 250 sho all the way but have been switched to 250 xs. Still not sure what to do


----------



## MattEwing (Jun 7, 2013)

Maybe this thread should be named "Jacobs Nightmare". I'm second guessing something everyday but have managed to only bug him once. Here is how I went:
wide gunnels,225, K top, tournament seats, rhino lining,36v mk i pilot, flush lids, 2x8ft power poles, back live-well cushion w/back rest, garmin 740s,SC1000 gauges, mercury controls, led lights in lw and under gw, spreader lights for K top, Garmin 740s, jensen bt stereo, polk amp, 4 wet sounds and 7 ft front deck.
Keep thinking stick with standard 6 ft deck for heavy chop and 250 with 1 power pole vs 225 and 2 poles.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

does the wider gunnel have a lip? if so rod storage under?


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

cab said:


> does the wider gunnel have a lip? if so rod storage under?


Yes and yes two rod storages on each side.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

cab said:


> does the wider gunnel have a lip? if so rod storage under?


This area is great for adding the interior lighting. The whole floor glows. I'm putting in blue LED lights under mine.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

1 power pole and 250. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jp2010ss (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice rig


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

Man O'Man you boys got me thinking hard now. My boat goes in the mold Monday and I am definatly gonna change some things


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

I see where it is great for lighting but tightens walk space a little. Where else you lighting up?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Yes and yes two rod storages on each side.


You get the wide gunnels on the HO you ordered


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

cab said:


> I see where it is great for lighting but tightens walk space a little. Where else you lighting up?


Both live wells are lit and under counsel and all storage lockers are lit with blue LED lights. I'm using Blaze LED lights on the stern for underwater lighting. I forgot to mention that all the aluminum work will be rhino lined. It stays cool to the touch in the sun and at night if you use a spot light you won't have the reflection back in your eyes from the polished aluminum.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Navybill said:


> Both live wells are lit and under counsel and all storage lockers are lit with blue LED lights. I'm using Blaze LED lights on the stern for underwater lighting. I forgot to mention that all the aluminum work will be rhino lined. It stays cool to the touch in the sun and at night if you use a spot light you won't have the reflection back in your eyes from the polished aluminum.


Are you talking about the bay blaze from lumitec/west marine for your underwater lights? If so do yourself a favor and get the Lumitec Sea Blaze 3's, as they are worth the difference.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

I did get the lumitec.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

boltmaster said:


> You get the wide gunnels on the HO you ordered


Yup, with LED light under gunnels in both livewells, under console and in the rigging box.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

The boats getting closer to being complete. Should be done this Wednesday. I'm waiting on the new Self contained Bob's Jackplate. Then the motor and all aluminum / seats can be mounted. Here is a few more pictures!


----------



## redseeker1 (Nov 4, 2011)

*Why did you post this pic??*



Navybill said:


> The boats getting closer to being complete. Should be done this Wednesday. I'm waiting on the new Self contained Bob's Jackplate. Then the motor and all aluminum / seats can be mounted. Here is a few more pictures!


Now I have to come up with some lame lie to tell my wife why the boat needs to go back to Chris's before the next scheduled service. 
Those transome lights look tight. 
Great addition.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Dash is almost laid out!


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

And deck lights


----------



## bundyducks (Aug 13, 2006)

Who is rigging for you?


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Chris's Marine


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

*Almost delivery time!*

Should get the boat tomorrow provided there are no problems. Two weeks to rig the boat has been a long time! I did not get my rod holders under the gunnels. I'm pretty disappointed about that. They tell me there is not enough hight in the gunnels to do those. If anyone else ordered those you will have to make other plans. The boat is looking good so far! Here are a few pictures:


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Front of console


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Back of boat blade power pole


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Rear quarter back seat.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Port side of console


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Sweet boat!! That is almost exactly how I want to rig mine.. I better get the boss (wife) down to see Brian and the gang in a couple of weeks to get in line. Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Does that steering wheel tilt?


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Yes, it is tilt steering.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

IMO, the place Haynie messes up the most with raised consoles is having the front seat/livewell mounted on the riser, too. It would be much better for the driver and passenger if the seat was floor mounted.

You'll notice that when/if you have someone up front you'll be looking at the back of their head. Additionally, they don't feel secure as their feet aren't firmly touching anythign and they have nothing to hold onto. I recommend having a folding footrest built and are rests put on.


just noticed your armrest. I lilke them. Mine are taller and make getting in/out of the livewell with bait a bit of a trick.


Also, assuming you are 'normal' height, the step for your burn bar might be in the way when you are looking at your bow when docking or loading on the trailer.



I've got all those "issues" with my Haynie cat.


I also noticed you opted for bed liner on your birght work....good call. Mine is powder coated and rods are starting to scuff it.


----------



## MattEwing (Jun 7, 2013)

I was thinking about the high seat also spot and dots, have thought about the layout in thread below but don't want to give up front livewell.

http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=420298&highlight=haynie

How long are the front decks on the boats in that thread McTrout or anyone else who knows.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

MattEwing said:


> I was thinking about the high seat also spot and dots, have thought about the layout in thread below but don't want to give up front livewell.
> 
> http://www.2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=420298&highlight=haynie
> 
> How long are the front decks on the boats in that thread McTrout or anyone else who knows.


Those look like the 8ft front decks.


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

Well, did not get the boat today! The wood for the subwoofer just arrived today ( it must have been ordered from somewhere exotic.) it took forever! and they have to order another cable for my Raymarine set up. This rigging job has past three weeks now. I think it could be managed a little more efficient.


----------



## RollingWithIt (Aug 22, 2011)

Navybill said:


> Well, did not get the boat today! The wood for the subwoofer just arrived today ( it must have been ordered from somewhere exotic.) it took forever! and they have to order another cable for my Raymarine set up. This rigging job has past three weeks now. I think it could be managed a little more efficient.


You posted the first pics of your boat and said it made it to Chris's Marine on July 26th. Yesterday was 2 weeks...... Not 3 weeks.

Chris's Marine is usually pretty efficient. If your boat was ready in 3 weeks I'd say your doing pretty good. Their rig shop is usually about 2 weeks out before they ever start a rig job..... They have tons of un-rigged boats sitting on the lot waiting to be rigged.

In any case call them up. They have great customer service and I know they would be willing to do whatever they need to do to make it right...

The boat looks great..... Looks like your going to have alot of fun! Good luck to you!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Sweet ride looks like there will be one in my shop in the near future!!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

RollingWithIt said:


> You posted the first pics of your boat and said it made it to Chris's Marine on July 26th. Yesterday was 2 weeks...... Not 3 weeks.
> 
> Chris's Marine is usually pretty efficient. If your boat was ready in 3 weeks I'd say your doing pretty good. Their rig shop is usually about 2 weeks out before they ever start a rig job..... They have tons of un-rigged boats sitting on the lot waiting to be rigged.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Navybill (Jul 26, 2012)

RollingWithIt said:


> You posted the first pics of your boat and said it made it to Chris's Marine on July 26th. Yesterday was 2 weeks...... Not 3 weeks.
> 
> Chris's Marine is usually pretty efficient. If your boat was ready in 3 weeks I'd say your doing pretty good. Their rig shop is usually about 2 weeks out before they ever start a rig job..... They have tons of un-rigged boats sitting on the lot waiting to be rigged.
> 
> ...


Thanks for putting it in perspective. It will be three weeks the end of next week when I might take delivery. I should have stated that a little different. :brew:


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

how about an update


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Did I see you and your wife at Goose Island last week, cleaning fish after your airboat trip? I was loading my Cat and rapped with ya'll.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm Bills son... So far fully loaded with a full tank of gas, 3 people, a dog, and the rear livewell full, were running 54mph. Cruise speed is about 40- 42 and that's burning 11-13gph. I'm going to make a thread here soon on everything the boat will and won't do with bunch of pics. Here's done pics we've takn so far.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

One more...


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess after spending so much on the boat that little yeti was all you can afford, uh? Lol

Great looking boat

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

The one that was in there got stolen off our dock. We had two 85s for it.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats sucks. It makes you not want to even own a yeti anymore. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

I was torn on not getting yeti coolers on my new 24 cat build. This may I have made my mind for me. I thought you would have gotten more speed out if that 23. Look forward to seeing your full post


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep don't know what to do anymore. I would not get a yeti unless the ice chest will be a seat or standing platform. Ya they are tough and I love them, but if you open the lid they don't hold ice any better. The small one holds ice better but only because you cant find a small ice chest with insulation anymore. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Are we still talking about Yeti coolers? if you want to bash Yetis there is a thread for that.

offshore chris/ Navybill, I will be sending yall a PM in the near future asking for some details on your set up and if you would have changed anything. I have spec'd out a 23 cat almost identical to yalls but a little different color arrangement. BTw KEEP THE PICTURES/ INFO COMING!


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Not bashing yeti. If you ccould keep them without them getting stolen it would be great. They sure do last. 
Let us know if you find an option thats better than base igloo and and not a theft magnet. Its almost to the point that everyone I know with a yeti has had one stolen now. I read they just busted a yeti theft ring in El Campo. 
My igloo fish box ill leave on the boat. The yeti's never get left unattended. Its a pain but thats what you have to do. 


Question about the wide gunnels. Do wide gunnel tops stick out further than than the floor base. It looks like the side walls slope out as they go up. If you have a chance can you post up a close up looking down the inside gunnel and floor. Do the led lights and wiring mount just under the lip? 


I'm jealous. Can wait to get one in about a year or two

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Any Updates? Lets see some more pictures!


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Igloos are the way to go for $40 bucks...


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

NavyBill, is there any specific reason you went the 250 pro xs over the 225? I ask because I'm trying to make sure I don't regret going with the recommended 225 pro xs on my 23 cat. I don't need a speed boat but it would be nice to get all that I can out of the boat. What kind of performance numbers are you seeing with the 250?


----------



## BluewaterBandido (Oct 24, 2012)

*Prop*

Navybill and Chris what kind of and what pitch prop are you turning on your new 23 cat? I just bought a slightly used 23 haynie cat with 250 xs and we currenlty have a 4 blade Bravo 24 pitched prop on it. The prop has some very minor nicks in it and I was wondering if this is why I am seeing low rpms at top end or just I need to go down in pitch in general?

The boat also has a K top and trim tabs...

Seeing 50 mph at top end (2 people with full 65 gallon tank) but only turning 5000 rpms...I know that this merc should be more in the 5800-6100 range.

Thanks for the help ahead of time.


----------



## Full Throttle BoatWorks (Jan 11, 2012)

BluewaterBandido said:


> Navybill and Chris what kind of and what pitch prop are you turning on your new 23 cat? I just bought a slightly used 23 haynie cat with 250 xs and we currenlty have a 4 blade Bravo 24 pitched prop on it. The prop has some very minor nicks in it and I was wondering if this is why I am seeing low rpms at top end or just I need to go down in pitch in general?
> 
> The boat also has a K top and trim tabs...
> 
> ...


Way too much pitch for that boat. 19 os1 will run great. We've done a bunch with same setup. Let me know if we can help - have in stock.


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

Full Throttle BoatWorks said:


> Way too much pitch for that boat. 19 os1 will run great. We've done a bunch with same setup. Let me know if we can help - have in stock.


X2 give josh a ring and get a os1 from him, makes a world of difference on that hull.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

I have been reading every thread I can on these boats. I really love the layout and looks of the Hayines. I do have one question for you guys. It seems the haynie cats are quite a bit heavier than other cats of the same size. I know the weight can be an advantage in the ride at times but I am wondering at what expense of speed and effiency. I think even the 21 super cat is over 2000 lbs. Have you guys noticed any pros or cons on the weight or is this something not to be worried about due to a more efficient hull design?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

raz1056 said:


> I have been reading every thread I can on these boats. I really love the layout and looks of the Hayines. I do have one question for you guys. It seems the haynie cats are quite a bit heavier than other cats of the same size. I know the weight can be an advantage in the ride at times but I am wondering at what expense of speed and effiency. I think even the 21 super cat is over 2000 lbs. Have you guys noticed any pros or cons on the weight or is this something not to be worried about due to a more efficient hull design?


The main place I notice the wieght is when it's on the trailer and I am trying to stop....she pushes my Suburban a bit (I don't have trailer brakes).
On the water, she'll run about 54 with a 225Pro XS, and stays on plane in the low teens. She'll run in spit and hops up plenty good too.

IMO, the customer service, quality of build, and lack of headaches dealing wiht Chris' and Haynie make the boats superior to their faster, lighter cousins that are built a little farther to the north.

just my $0.02


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

Spots and Dots said:


> The main place I notice the wieght is when it's on the trailer and I am trying to stop....she pushes my Suburban a bit (I don't have trailer brakes).
> On the water, she'll run about 54 with a 225Pro XS, and stays on plane in the low teens. She'll run in spit and hops up plenty good too.
> 
> IMO, the customer service, quality of build, and lack of headaches dealing wiht Chris' and Haynie make the boats superior to their faster, lighter cousins that are built a little farther to the north.
> ...


 Thanks for the reply. This is the type of answer I was looking for. More weight is not always a bad thing. I know the quality of build is great and that means the most to me. I just did not want a boat that your 225 could push 47 mph and push the "other" brand 57. It seems about the correct speed for both and the others are lighter. It must mean the hull is a tad bit more efficient.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

What prop do you suggest on the Haynie 24 cat with 250 Pro XS?


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

My Haynie 23 Cat with a 225 Pro XS and 19 inch Turbo OS1 has topped out at 52.7mph. It runs 50 with 5 adults on it and all there stuff.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

cab said:


> What prop do you suggest on the Haynie 24 cat with 250 Pro XS?


I run a 21or22p Rev 4, and could go down to a 19, on my 225xs. A 250xs can prob turn a 21 or 22. (My prop does have some cup to it, done by a prop guy.)


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Still looking for an answer as to why some choose the 250 over the 225. The 225 as yall already know comes highly recommended from the guys at chris' marine and is slightly cheaper. Is there a specific reason that some of yall went with one over the other?

I just want to make sure I make the right choice and for some reason Im thinking I should just spend the little extra money and go with the 250.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Some guys like blue, some like green, some like 225, some like 250, others like 300.


As I recall, the 250 is a couple mph faster. If speed is that important, there are other hulls that are faster with the same ponies.

I've never thought my rig needed more power. I had 7 folks on my boat during Warriors Weekend and she worked dandy. My normal fishing load is 3 guys, their ****, 56 gals of fuel, 40lbs of ice, and my 225xs is plenty of gusto. Would I be upset with a 250? No. But I don't feel like I need it either.

If i was building a new Haynie Cat, i'd puta 225. Unless a 300 was going to make a huge difference.


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

If I was doing the 23 I would have done the 225 as some say it is a little hotter out of the hole. I did the 24 and went with the 250 so I could be 50 plus at WOT


----------



## Tailin Reds (Oct 13, 2010)

*Haynie 23 Cat 250 Pro XS*

We have a 23 cat with the 250XS and the fastest we've seen was 58.4 with a bravo one 22P.

2 people with 35-40 GAL of fuel.


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Well that pretty much answers my question. Thanks guys.


----------

